# Setting APN to fix MMS issues Bluegrass Cellular Showcase i500



## blk2dr (May 24, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct area to post, feel free to move it.

*This is for Bluegrass Cellular Showcase i500. It may also work for other Bluegrass Androids with MMS not sending or receiving.*

*Once you have installed a custom rom and everything except MMS is working properly. Follow these steps.*

*1. Open App Drawer - launch voice dialer.*

*2. Say open A P Ns - should popup Open APNs - select it.*

*3. Once in APNs - you may or may not have an APN listed - press menu - restore defaults.*

*4. If you have an APN listed - select it - if not then press menu and add new.*

*5. You should now see edit access point.*




























*6. Set your settings just as mine are in the pictures above (or text below in case the pictures don't load)*

*7. Most important, if you want it to save and show up in the list of APNs - DO NOT CHANGE THE MCC OR MNC! IT SHOULD WORK WITH WHATEVER NUMBER IS ALREADY THERE. THIS IS WHY SO MANY PEOPLE HAVE TROUBLE SAVING THEIR APN SETTINGS, BECAUSE THEY CHANGE THESE TWO SETTINGS.*

*Name*
*Bluegrass Cellular (this doesn't matter, can be named anything)*

*APN*
*internet*

*Proxy*
*66.255.55.23*

*Port*
*9201*

*Username*
*%[email protected]*

*Password*
*blue*

*Server*
***

*MMSC*
*http;//mms.iot1.com/bluegrass/mms.php*

*MMS proxy*
*66.255.55.23*

*MMS port*
*9201*

*MCC*
*DO NOT CHANGE THIS, LEAVE THE NUMBER THAT IS THERE*

*MNC*
*DO NOT CHANGE THIS, LEAVE THE NUMBER THAT IS THERE*

*Authentication type*
*PAP or CHAP*

*APN*
*mms*

*APN protocol*
*IPv4*

*Bearer*
*Unspecified*

Hope this helps someone who is having trouble sending/receiving multimedia messages. If you have any questions, I will do my best to help answer them.


----------



## AW3S0MENESS (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank You so much!!! I've been waiting so long for someone to help me get mms going on my showcase with ICS for Bluegrass Cellular, and by following this guide I got it working! 

Now I can finally get a full taste of that ice cream sandwich. You're Awesome


----------



## blk2dr (May 24, 2012)

Glad I could help. Which rom are you running?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Very valuable for the Bluegrass showcase users!!

I've edited a few rom's for Bluegrass Cellular and mms worked for them too


----------

